# Do Kindles have dual voltage?



## travelbug (Aug 9, 2010)

I have taken my Kindle on two cruises so far.  This time we will be in Italy for a day pre cruise and two days post cruise.  Will I just need an adapter plug?  Are Kindles dual voltage?  Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You willl need an adapter but not a transformer.  In fact, based on my experience with other rechargable devices, use of a transformer will cause the device to not charge properly.

Betsy


----------



## travelbug (Aug 9, 2010)

OK.  Thanks.  That's what I was hoping, that I would just need the adapter plug.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

Have charged my Kindle DX in Egypt (Luxor & Cairo), Fiji & Palau with just an adapter.  As most electronics made in the last 5 - 8 years, it will automatically read and adjust to 110 or 220.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

To be clear, it's the charger that's adapting, not the Kindle itself.  The Kindle only accepts 5V DC, which is why the charger has a built-in transformer, because no wall outlet anywhere in the world provides the correct power.  And since it has one, it probably cost a few pennies at most to have it support a wide variety of input voltages, which in turn makes their logistics easier (fewer chargers to manufacture).


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

geko29 said:


> To be clear, it's the charger that's adapting, not the Kindle itself. The Kindle only accepts 5V DC, which is why the charger has a built-in transformer, because no wall outlet anywhere in the world provides the correct power. And since it has one, it probably cost a few pennies at most to have it support a wide variety of input voltages, which in turn makes their logistics easier (fewer chargers to manufacture).
> [/quote
> CORRECT, I tried to make it too easy


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

I've charged my Kindle effectively in both the Netherlands (230V) and Canada (110V), using only an adapter to actually get it into the wall socket.


----------

